# Japanese traditional music recomendations



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi all, I hope you are well.
I am looking for any good albums and/or performers of Japanese traditional music you can recommend. Most interested in Koto and Shakuhachi playing but anything is of interest. Most interested in traditional pieces rather than modern.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

FPwtc said:


> I am looking for any good albums and/or performers of Japanese traditional music you can recommend.


Perhaps the Ensemble Nipponia, which the composer Minoru Miki is a member of, is what you're looking for.

Here is a YouTube playlist  of their album.

Also you may find the Yoshida Brothers to your liking as well, yet their playing style is bit modern, so I don't know if it will fit your criteria, but I thought it's worth mentioning them.





This would be a more traditional album:


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Also if you're interested in Kabuki, I recommended Bando Tamasaburo. His dancing is very mesmerizing. I'm aware there are DVDs that have English commentary over them, but most of the DVDs I looked at online are north of $90.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Always loved this album I bought


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Gagaku, the ceremonial music of the Japanese Imperial Court, the oldest orchestral music on the planet:


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Conrad2 said:


> Perhaps the Ensemble Nipponia, which the composer Minoru Miki is a member of, is what you're looking for.
> 
> Here is a YouTube playlist  of their album.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much I will check these guys out!


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Conrad2 said:


> Also if you're interested in Kabuki, I recommended Bando Tamasaburo. His dancing is very mesmerizing. I'm aware there are DVDs that have English commentary over them, but most of the DVDs I looked at online are north of $90.


Thanks I was not really aware of Kabuki so will look into it.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Always loved this album I bought


Yes this is very nice, will play this evening in full.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Jay said:


> Gagaku, the ceremonial music of the Japanese Imperial Court, the oldest orchestral music on the planet:


Wow this sounds so modern! Love it!


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

FPwtc said:


> Hi all, I hope you are well.
> I am looking for any good albums and/or performers of Japanese traditional music you can recommend. Most interested in Koto and Shakuhachi playing but anything is of interest. Most interested in traditional pieces rather than modern.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Before the American occupation, traditional Japanese music in many styles was recorded on 78rpm discs. They have been released by World Arbiter. The sound is obviously similar to that of historic classical recordings from the same period. The styles range from folk songs to Buddhist chant, gagaku, samisen, koto, biwa, and music for noh theater. Here's a link to the catalogue, although there's at least one disc that isn't listed here (biwa and noh) and may be out of print.

https://arbiterrecords.org/catalog/category/japan/

I also second the Ensemble Nipponia rec. I have that disc and it's great. The Edo Lullaby is wonderfully atmospheric and is one of my favorites. If I were making a jidai-geki I would put it in my soundtrack.

And for fun, here's a piece for koto and violin, featuring Michio Miyagi and the great historic violinist Renee Chemet:


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Some lovely examples posted already. Here are some more.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

FPwtc said:


> Most interested in traditional pieces rather than modern.


May I also recommend two contemporary Western albums that are very respectful to Japanese traditional music:


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

NoCoPilot said:


> Some lovely examples posted already. Here are some more.


These are all gorgeous thanks very much!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

You know, there were four LPs released 1977-1981 of classical (Western classical) music done on koto. They were really well done, and unfortunately have never been reissued on CD. Not AT ALL what you asked for, but possibly of some interest?


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

NoCoPilot said:


> You know, there were four LPs released 1977-1981 of classical (Western classical) music done on koto. They were really well done, and unfortunately have never been reissued on CD. Not AT ALL what you asked for, but possibly of some interest?


This looks very interesting, I will check them out, Sorry for the late reply!


----------

